# Scripting; Help please!



## germancomponist (Jan 19, 2011)

I hate it, but it seems that I have to learn to write scripts. :cry: 

So, how to start? I have no experience in computer languages and I am grateful for every good recommendation.

Thanks a lot!

Gunther


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2011)

You might want to grab hold of the old Kontakt 2 KSP manual if you can. It's written much better than current KSP manual, with clearer examples (and more of them, if I remember correctly).

Background in programming sure does help, though...


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Evil, I know it must be there in my cellar somewhere.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2011)

That too.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 19, 2011)

Kidnap ED, Niles and Blake, and don't feed them until they teach you everything they know. Keep 'em in seperate rooms in order to get the most out of each. 

What are you laughing at? I am serious!!!

:lol:


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2011)

We need food.


That said, we also need money.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Blake, I will look at your tutorials.

A cool suggestion, Riff!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, I didn`t know that it can make so much fun to experiment with scripting, cool! :mrgreen: 

Here is my first result using NI scripts and a little graphic editing.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 21, 2011)

:shock: Gunther, you must be a natural at this. :shock: 
Not bad for a first try....!

/Hans


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 21, 2011)

Hans, what I did: I loaded much other scripts and looked what happens there. Then I experimented by changing some parameters..., and the background picture I did in photoshop.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 21, 2011)

germancomponist @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Hans, what I did: I loaded much other scripts and looked what happens there. Then I experimented by changing some parameters..., and the background picture I did in photoshop.


- Still very good...


----------

